# Ot:possible Casio G-shock Frogman Scam. . . . .



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi Guys please be careful if any of You Casio G-Shock Frogman fans are watching E**Y UK Sales item number 290035542443 the same Seller has listed the watch on another forum and is asking for $1200 for it,this is just a heads-up. . . . .


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...been looking at that but not bidding.

Is it really worth that much? I suppose in 3 days 9 hours we will know exactly what it is worth!


----------

